# BlascClient verursacht ruckeln in Game



## BeyondTheSilence (9. November 2006)

Neuerdings hab ich manchmal das Problem, dass wenn der Client im Hintergrund läuft im Spiel nur ruckelnde Bewegungen gemacht werden können, also keine fliessende Bewegungen. Wenn ich dann den BClient ausschalte (während dem Spiel Wechsel nach WinXP, Klick, Client beenden) dann läuft es wieder flüssig.

Woran könnte das liegen ?

System:
WinXP Prof.
3.4GHz Intel
2GB RAM

sämtliche anderen Proggis  und Dienste werden vor dem Game beendet.


----------



## Roran (10. November 2006)

Mir ist nix bekannt,
das es an BLASC liegt wenn es ingame laggt.
Denn BLASC schläft im Hintergrund und wartet nur darauf, 
das du WoW beendest und er die Daten auf den Server schicken kann.


----------



## Regnor (10. November 2006)

hallo,

kannst du eventuell mal in den Tastmanager schauen ob und wieviel CPU Zeit Blasc.exe bei dir benötigt?


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (16. November 2006)

Regnor schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> kannst du eventuell mal in den Tastmanager schauen ob und wieviel CPU Zeit Blasc.exe bei dir benötigt?


Upp, gar nicht gesehen.

Werd heut mal nachschauen ...


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (18. November 2006)

BeyondTheSilence schrieb:


> Upp, gar nicht gesehen.
> 
> Werd heut mal nachschauen ...



Hab nachgeschaut:
durchschnittliche ProzessorZeit über 2h: 10%


----------



## Thoa (18. November 2006)

Gleiches Problem übrigens bei drei Gildenkollegen. Es ruckelt Ingame und nach ausmachen des Blasc-Clients funktioniert es wieder. An was es genau liegt weiss ich nicht. Bei mir geht es Problemlos und mein Blasc läuft eigentlich durchgehend.


----------

